# Gamuza - Schaltauge



## loewe1 (26. Mai 2009)

Ich benötige für mein Gamuza ein neues Schaltauge.

Weiß einer von euch wo man eins kaufen kann ?

Vlt passt ja auch eines von einem anderen Hersteller... 



Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. Mai 2009)

ruf doch bei Bergwerk an, aber ich glaube die kennen das Modell gar nicht..................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loewe1 (26. Mai 2009)

Angerufen hab ich ...

Kennen tun die das Gamuza schon 

(Wie alt ist das ? mal schauen ob noch was da ist ; wir produzieren das nicht mehr...)

oder so ähnlich..

Hab mir überlegt, das wenn es da nicht klappt das ich das Innengewinde neu schneiden lasse 

Notfalls versuch ich selber eins zu basteln


----------



## SLichti (26. Mai 2009)

@rocky...  super Aussage... genau das dachte ich auch... 

@loewe1 sag Bescheid wenn Du bei BW direkt keines mehr findest... 
Vielleicht noch als "Support" für die BW- Jungs: das Faunus FR hat das selbe Schaltauge! 
Und warum willst Du das Innengewinde neu schneiden?? das Schaltauge hat doch gar kein Gewinde, sondern nur das Ausfallende?!?

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## loewe1 (28. Mai 2009)

Das Schaltauge verbindet doch rahmen mit gangschaltung (hinten) richtig ?

Die Gangschaltung wird festgeschraubt ... am Schaltauge..... richtig ?

Ich werd denk ich mal ein foto hochladen sobald ich  kann


----------



## greg_mtk (28. Mai 2009)

*klugscheißmodusan*
alles richtig bis auf die gangschaltung die heißt schaltwerk 
*klugscheißmodusaus*


----------



## loewe1 (28. Mai 2009)

lol

mir ist nur das Wort nicht eingefallen XD



aber aufn ersten Blick könnte der mit mit dem Faunus richtig sein
Nur:
Hat das Faunus hinten eine Steckachse ? oder ist das dem Gamuza vorbehalten ?

Ich habe eine Antwortmail bekommen :

(Auszug)



> ...wir haben keine Schaltaugen für ihr Modell mehr lieferbar, wir sind gerade dabei für verschieden Modelle Ersatzteile zu ordern, das wird aber noch ca. 6-8 Wochen dauern bis was davon lieferbar ist....




Die Antwort kam recht zügig ---> ein Danke an das Support - Team
DANKE auch für die vielen Antworten bisher.... denke das muss auch mal gesagt werden


Nur ich hätte halt ganz gern das Schaltauge schon eher ^^

Mal schauen ob die was mit dem Faunustipp anfangen können


----------



## SLichti (29. Mai 2009)

@loewe...
Denk dran! Es ist das Selbe wie das Faunus FR !! Nicht das normale Faunus...

Bei Dir ist also nur das Gewinde fürs Schaltwerk hin? Das Teil an sich ist nicht abgerissen oder verbogen?! Dann sollte man es u.U. wieder hinbekommen.

Die Schaltaugen werden gefräst von BW... Wenn man die richtige Zeichnung findet.. 

rideOn


----------



## loewe1 (30. Mai 2009)

Naja verbogen ist das Schaltauge schon...

und einen kleinen Riss hats auch

Hat dafür jetzt ein neues Gewinde bekommen (es ist nachgeschnitten worden)

Und ich hoffe das es damit dann für 2 Monate getan ist (solange dauert die Ersatzteilbestellung bei Bergwerkleider imom noch)


----------

